# Chandler Parsons: Harden is MVP at this point



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- If Chandler Parsons had a midseason MVP vote, it would go to former teammate James Harden.
> 
> "For sure. He's the best player in basketball right now," Parsons said before his Dallas Mavericks fell 99-94 to Harden's Houston Rockets on Wednesday night. "The things he's doing are incredible. The scouting report is focused in on stopping him and you see he's still getting 30 a game. It's impressive."
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12244740


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Best offensive player this year, sure. Best player? Meh, I don't agree with that although this is probably the muddiest year in recent memory for who should win MVP. Not the 2 horse race we're used to.


----------

